# Need suggestions for UPS



## Morpheus (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello,

My current UPS's battery isn't able to handle the load after power cut and shuts off within 15 seconds. I think the battery has gone bad. Now I want to get a new and better UPS for my PC.

I have 650w PSU and power consumption is around 400-450 watts at load according to my calculations. Assuming that power cut occurs when my system is at full load consuming 450 watts and I want 15-20 min backup time, what are my UPS purchase options? Also, it would be better if you could mention the price as well.  My budget is 3-4k.

Thanks.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 28, 2012)

MICROTEK UPS 1KVA - Rs 3500
APC UPS 1100VA - Rs 5200


----------



## drkks (Nov 2, 2012)

I have an APC UPS 1100 VA which costed me Rs. 4800. It gives me backup of 15-20 minutes on full load. Best part is the after sales service. The service engineer comes at your doorstep and if your UPS is faulty, they replace it with a standby there and then itself. The warranty period is 2 years. IMO, go with APC


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

@ Op - you can change the battery but it's too old get a new APC 1/1.1 KVA UPS as suggested.


----------



## Scoob (Nov 16, 2012)

Go for APC or Numeric. My choice would be APC.


----------

